# poor, poor horse...



## showaddy1 (15 January 2012)

Tonight I have gone to see a horse for my daughter.  He was advertised as a tb x 'dope on a rope'... he was advertised cheap, with the reason being she had lost her job and so was selling him to raise funds to pay for the upkeep on her others....
Anyway, when I seen him I was mortified.  He was in a stable about 5ft 8" high so his head was stooped, he had straw in a haynet to eat and I would say his body condition would barely scrape a 3.
I immediately made it very clear that the horse was living in unacceptable conditions and offered her alot less than advertised.  She accepted.
My predicament is... I have had experience in poor tb's in the past, and have had great success in building them back up... but I am not sure whether to go and pick him up on Tuesday or to ring the RSPCA?? 
My daughter cried all the way home, wanting to take him back with us there and then.
My thoughts are to pick him up on Tuesday and arrange the vet to meet me back at our yard to give him a thorough going over, and then see what happens then... 
What would you do???


----------



## FairyLights (15 January 2012)

collect him asap tomorrow morning if possible get him home then ring the vet. ask vet advice about worming too.if it has to be tuesday it has to be.


----------



## s4sugar (15 January 2012)

Arrange for a suitably qualified person to go with you to fetch him. WHW, BHS rep, council animal welfare officer, your vet or RSPCA as a last resort.
That way they can see him where he is and you are absolved from any responsibility for his current condition. Take photos in that yard before loading.

What condition were her other horses?


----------



## attheponies (15 January 2012)

Defo pick him up as soon as you can & take him home! If you have the space and the experience then I think he is a very lucky horse - the RSPCA might decide he's not in a bad enough way. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## FionaM12 (15 January 2012)

If I could afford to do so and wanted him, I'd take him asap.

I hope it turns out there's a lovely horse under there and your kindness will be rewarded by seeing him blossom.


----------



## onemoretime (15 January 2012)

showaddy1 said:



			Tonight I have gone to see a horse for my daughter.  He was advertised as a tb x 'dope on a rope'... he was advertised cheap, with the reason being she had lost her job and so was selling him to raise funds to pay for the upkeep on her others....
Anyway, when I seen him I was mortified.  He was in a stable about 5ft 8" high so his head was stooped, he had straw in a haynet to eat and I would say his body condition would barely scrape a 3.
I immediately made it very clear that the horse was living in unacceptable conditions and offered her alot less than advertised.  She accepted.
My predicament is... I have had experience in poor tb's in the past, and have had great success in building them back up... but I am not sure whether to go and pick him up on Tuesday or to ring the RSPCA?? 
My daughter cried all the way home, wanting to take him back with us there and then.
My thoughts are to pick him up on Tuesday and arrange the vet to meet me back at our yard to give him a thorough going over, and then see what happens then... 
What would you do???
		
Click to expand...

 Collect him ASAP.  Good luck with him and keep us posted.


----------



## Fantasy_World (15 January 2012)

onemoretime said:



			Collect him ASAP.  Good luck with him and keep us posted.
		
Click to expand...

ditto this.....


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 January 2012)

RSPCA won't be interested, if they attend and it's a big if, they will not have a clue what they are looking at.   

If you have the facilities and time to rehab the poor horse he might just reward you, he is a lucky boy you found him.  Pick him up when you can and good luck.


----------



## Orangehorse (15 January 2012)

Try the BHS welfare officer, they normally like to go through Stoneleigh, but their number should be in the BHS yearbook, and I think they would accept this as an appropriate case to be contacted directly.

As others have said, you will then have a witness as to the condition of the horse when you collect it, and they are also able to get the "appropriate" authorities involved if necessary.


----------



## showaddy1 (15 January 2012)

Thanks for your replies, I am honestly devastated.  I'm not ignorant, just never witnessed it with my own eyes.  I have the space, and the money (just) and lots of love. I will take pics when I pick him up and post on here....
lets hope a beautiful personality is inside that scabby, skinny thoroughbred!.... The dope on the rope comment was an understatement!! I will keep you all posted, I'll upload pics at regular intervals then you can all be my witness should I need one!!


----------



## Echo Bravo (15 January 2012)

Pick him up and feed him up slowly and worm him, let us all know how you get on.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (15 January 2012)

I guess he is a dope on a rope because he is hungry and doesn't have the energy to be anything but. Well done you for your compassion and kindness. I think he is a very lucky boy to have been found by you. Some things happen for a reason x


----------



## muddygreymare (15 January 2012)

Pick him up ASAP, get him home and let the vet know as soon as you can so they can advise you on appropriate feeding,worming, care for him etc. Good luck with him and keep us posted with how you get on.


----------



## MagicMelon (16 January 2012)

What about her other horses?  What state are they in??  If they're not visible, I'd personally go and pick up this horses ASAP and once home - contact the RSPCA to tell them about the state of this horse and that they should go and check out her other ones.


----------



## Goldenstar (16 January 2012)

Just get him away as soon as possible.
Youcould then try the RSPCA if you wanted to but it's a high risk strategy she will work out it was you.
Take a third party with you to pick him up and make her sign a bill of sale.
Good luck with him ,lucky boy.


----------



## maree t (16 January 2012)

I would get him asap but would try and see the others . You wont rest unless you have seen them and know they are ok. Perhaps they are hardier types and faring better ?
Good luck


----------



## T_K (16 January 2012)

Would definitely wait until after you had picked him up and have nothing more to do with vendor before calling a welfare organisation.

I would worry about the other horses in her 'care' but at the same time if the RSPCA etc go there and don't take any action it will be more than likely the vendor will work out it was you and not let you buy the poor TB, then you and your daughter would feel bad.  

Hope he does well with you.


----------



## Ladydragon (16 January 2012)

This sounds like an exact replica of the situation I was in...

A young TB was not going to be ideal for me (returning to riding and needing a confidence giver) but when I saw him I couldn't leave him...  Only difference was mine had been outside for ages with no rugs and shelter housing rat parties...

Take him home ASAP...  I've now got a totally gorgeous TB who still might not be my 'return to riding, confidence giver' but I couldn't be without him...  He also looks rather sensational now...

Worming, good grass, oodles of haylage and Allan & Page's Calm and Condition with Fast Fibre...  His feet are an ongoing story...


----------



## Tammytoo (16 January 2012)

Pick him up and get the passport a.s.a.p.  Make sure someone is with you to confirm his condition and don't do anything about reporting the owner until you have him home.  RSPCA will do nothing, but WHW are better and BHS will probably advise you.  

Hopefully, once she has sold this horse, she will have more money to look after the other/s.


----------



## angelish (16 January 2012)

showaddy1 said:



			Tonight I have gone to see a horse for my daughter.  He was advertised as a tb x 'dope on a rope'... he was advertised cheap, with the reason being she had lost her job and so was selling him to raise funds to pay for the upkeep on her others....
Anyway, when I seen him I was mortified.  He was in a stable about 5ft 8" high so his head was stooped, he had straw in a haynet to eat and I would say his body condition would barely scrape a 3.
I immediately made it very clear that the horse was living in unacceptable conditions and offered her alot less than advertised.  She accepted.
My predicament is... I have had experience in poor tb's in the past, and have had great success in building them back up... but I am not sure whether to go and pick him up on Tuesday or to ring the RSPCA?? 
My daughter cried all the way home, wanting to take him back with us there and then.
My thoughts are to pick him up on Tuesday and arrange the vet to meet me back at our yard to give him a thorough going over, and then see what happens then... 
What would you do???
		
Click to expand...

i'd be very careful if i were you
a score of 3 is good, a tb at this time of year is unlikely to look fat 
was he in his own stable ,could he have been in the "small pony on a diet of straws" stable for the viewing 
i'm sorry but if you had walked onto my yard and told me my horse was kept in unacceptable conditions i would have chased you off the place with a shovel and told you to get stuffed 

did you see the condition of any of the other horses when you were there ?
i'd tread carefully if you want the horse because if you go blazing in with threats of rspca or your being cruel accusations she may just tell you to stuff your money 

do however have a careful look around when you go and pick him up and if there are any signs of real cruelty by all means ring a charity but don't waste there time by ringing them about a TB in january that is slightly below an ideal weight 

good luck with the horse if you do take him home


----------



## SamanthaUK (16 January 2012)

If I were your daughter i'd have cried all the way home too, poor horse.
Go asap and get that horse and bring it back to a decent condition!


----------



## ester (16 January 2012)

angelish said:



			i'd be very careful if i were you
a score of 3 is good, a tb at this time of year is unlikely to look fat
		
Click to expand...

that does depend which scoring system is used if it is the 1-9 system a 3 is thin.


----------



## angelish (16 January 2012)

ester said:



			that does depend which scoring system is used if it is the 1-9 system a 3 is thin.
		
Click to expand...

yes that is very well spotted 
i'd still tread carefully as if she gets a sniff of being accused of cruelty she will hang onto the horse and then what is she going to do 
i'm sorry but i think some people go in all guns blazing without looking at the whole picture and from that little info ,it could be anything 

what if it is a condition score of 3 out of 6 ?
what if its an old horse and a poorer doer ?
what if she was using someone elses stable that homes a small over weight pony ?
what if the the woman has just been divorced or has personal problems and is simply trying to do the right thing but has let them get a little thin ?
what is going in there accusing her of cruelty going to achieve ,she may just keep them and let them all starve because last time she let someone come and view a horse she got a load of grief ?

im sorry but there is just not enough info there for me to just say get the rspca ,whw ,bhs and hell why not get the army in, the woman is obviously a monster because she may or may not have a TB slightly underweight in january


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (16 January 2012)

If someone came to view my horse and I only had midget stables then I'd wait til they arrived before getting him. Or I would state that he lives out and this is temporary so you can see him. And I would also explain straw in a net. 

But at the end of the day I just wouldn't keep horses like that no matter what. I would have made arrangements before things get dire. And instead of straw I'd be soaking hay for a fat pony. 

Terri


----------



## Fantasy_World (16 January 2012)

FWIW I would not even contemplate giving a TB a haynet stuffed with straw to munch on, even if they did happen to be a good doer.
IMO straw is a bedding!
Chaff is a filler feed that can be given on its own or with some cool mix, a few apples or one or two carrots to give to obese horses and ponies, laminitics and good doers.
Straw can be mixed with hay/haylage to be given to good doers or obese horses, usually the native types.
I would certainly not be feeding any horse in winter straw in a net on its own, no matter how good its weight was!


----------



## Fantasy_World (16 January 2012)

angelish said:



			what if its an old horse and a poorer doer ?

If so why feed it straw which has little if any nutritional content and also the eating of it in large quantities can lead to colic?

what if she was using someone elses stable that homes a small over weight pony ?

Again why give pure straw, oh silly me I forgot it is cheaper per bale than hay and that is what the horsey people who want to make a bit of dosh do isn't it?
FWIW I saw 2 youngsters being fed virtually all straw. It was their bed. In fact they were so hungry in the end they even resorted to eating their own ****. Yes that is right the substance that comes out of the anus! Perhaps their owner thought they were fat little mites and didn't have worm bellies and very poor coats which were also urine sodden and covered in ****. I'm surprised they didn't try licking it off their coats to try and gain some nutrition.
So please, please don't talk to me about giving horses and ponies pure straw!
If you are going to give it then mix it with other fodder or better still feed soaked hay.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## angelish (16 January 2012)

Fantasy_World said:





angelish said:



			what if its an old horse and a poorer doer ?

If so why feed it straw which has little if any nutritional content and also the eating of it in large quantities can lead to colic?

what if she was using someone elses stable that homes a small over weight pony ?

Again why give pure straw, oh silly me I forgot it is cheaper per bale than hay and that is what the horsey people who want to make a bit of dosh do isn't it?
FWIW I saw 2 youngsters being fed virtually all straw. It was their bed. In fact they were so hungry in the end they even resorted to eating their own ****. Yes that is right the substance that comes out of the anus! Perhaps their owner thought they were fat little mites and didn't have worm bellies and very poor coats which were also urine sodden and covered in ****. I'm surprised they didn't try licking it off their coats to try and gain some nutrition.
So please, please don't talk to me about giving horses and ponies pure straw!
If you are going to give it then mix it with other fodder or better still feed soaked hay.
		
Click to expand...

where did i say that is what i would do ?

it could turn out to be a very tricky situation , i am trying to say that i would approach with caution ,yes the horse may be a cruelty case but then it may be something else all together just be careful op

weather it is or isn't a cruelty case walking onto someone elses property shouting cruelty and rspca etc is going to upset people and how is that going to help the horse 
she may turn around and tell op to get stuffed or worse 
a little tact is better than upsetting/annoying people and not every in the world is as perfect or as experienced as you obviously are 

Click to expand...


----------



## Fantasy_World (16 January 2012)

angelish said:





Fantasy_World said:



			where did i say that is what i would do ?

it could turn out to be a very tricky situation , i am trying to say that i would approach with caution ,yes the horse may be a cruelty case but then it may be something else all together just be careful op

weather it is or isn't a cruelty case walking onto someone elses property shouting cruelty and rspca etc is going to upset people and how is that going to help the horse 
she may turn around and tell op to get stuffed or worse 
a little tact is better than upsetting/annoying people and not every in the world is as perfect or as experienced as you obviously are 

Click to expand...

OOh another person on this forum who has to resort to sarcasm as their final note. Didn't you know it is the lowest form of wit 
No you did not say it is what you would do but your comments suggested that it was acceptable for a tall TB to be in a stable that was not suitable height wise, it may not have been thin and feeding straw to a TB was acceptable.
FWIW I have 4 good doers, one of which is a TB and there is no way on hell I would feed them straw in nets. I weigh my nets especially for the ones other than the TB, and if any of them start putting on a bit of weight I change the way they are exercised, decrease any hard feed they get, which is a drabble of hifi molasses free and about a quarter of a scoop of cool mix and monitor weight using my hands and body scoring, my eyes and a weight tape. 
If they do eat straw it is because they may have had it as bedding.
I have no problem with anyone wanting to put some in a net with some hay for a fattie, none at all, just so long as the horse/pony is getting regular teeth check ups and has access to grazing and/or hay, and is also fed a suitable amount according to its breed, and weight.As losing weight too quickly can be just as detrimental to their health as it is when horses pile on too many pounds.
FWIW I am no expert and don't profess to know everything.
But I refuse to stand back when equines are being neglected or abused!
If I was the OP I would buy the horse and take as many photos as you are able to without being seen of the horse in its original surroundings. Get your vet out, have blood tests done and if anything shows up such as being caused by neglect/underfeeding then contact the authorities and ask if your vet will provide evidence and statements to support this.
I agree that going in all guns blazing will probably not result in a good ending for the horse.
On the whole people that do neglect horses know exactly what they are doing. They are often clever people and have 'friends' who will support them when needed to hide the evidence. It is wrong, very wrong but unfortunately these barstewards get away with it!
Get the horse home and then start action if you can OP. To do so while the horse is with this person is risky imo.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## angelish (16 January 2012)

Fantasy_World said:





angelish said:



			OOh another person on this forum who has to resort to sarcasm as their final note. Didn't you know it is the lowest form of wit 
No you did not say it is what you would do but your comments suggested that it was acceptable for a tall TB to be in a stable that was not suitable height wise, it may not have been thin and feeding straw to a TB was acceptable.
FWIW I have 4 good doers, one of which is a TB and there is no way on hell I would feed them straw in nets. I weigh my nets especially for the ones other than the TB, and if any of them start putting on a bit of weight I change the way they are exercised, decrease any hard feed they get, which is a drabble of hifi molasses free and about a quarter of a scoop of cool mix and monitor weight using my hands and body scoring, my eyes and a weight tape. 
If they do eat straw it is because they may have had it as bedding.
I have no problem with anyone wanting to put some in a net with some hay for a fattie, none at all, just so long as the horse/pony is getting regular teeth check ups and has access to grazing and/or hay, and is also fed a suitable amount according to its breed, and weight.As losing weight too quickly can be just as detrimental to their health as it is when horses pile on too many pounds.
FWIW I am no expert and don't profess to know everything.
But I refuse to stand back when equines are being neglected or abused!
If I was the OP I would buy the horse and take as many photos as you are able to without being seen of the horse in its original surroundings. Get your vet out, have blood tests done and if anything shows up such as being caused by neglect/underfeeding then contact the authorities and ask if your vet will provide evidence and statements to support this.
I agree that going in all guns blazing will probably not result in a good ending for the horse.
On the whole people that do neglect horses know exactly what they are doing. They are often clever people and have 'friends' who will support them when needed to hide the evidence. It is wrong, very wrong but unfortunately these barstewards get away with it!
Get the horse home and then start action if you can OP. To do so while the horse is with this person is risky imo.
		
Click to expand...

if you would be so kind to look back i did not say that it was suitable for a horse to be in a stable that was too small ,i said perhaps it wasn't it's usual stable 
i also did not say feeding straw to a TB was acceptable ,i said it may not have been its stable meaning the straw may not have been intended for the TB to eat like it may have been a condition score out of 6 or out of 9 

i don't want to see any horse neglected or in inexperienced hands if they don't know how to feed it properly , but just jumping to conclusions and assuming the owner of this horse is a complete idiot (& assuming i am a complete idiot)and getting every charity involved is maybe not the best course of action with the information that has been supplied 

Click to expand...


----------



## muffinmunsh (16 January 2012)

Actually, in Andalucia they often give straw to eat ... And the horses seem fine on it. And in Germany they often feed oat straw if hay is scarce.
Anyway, I an always a bit cynical about rescues but I do wish you best of luck and that you've picked the right one


----------



## Fantasy_World (16 January 2012)

muffinmunsh said:



			Actually, in Andalucia they often give straw to eat ... And the horses seem fine on it. And in Germany they often feed oat straw if hay is scarce.
Anyway, I an always a bit cynical about rescues but I do wish you best of luck and that you've picked the right one 

Click to expand...

Well good for them


----------



## ridefast (16 January 2012)

angelish said:



			i'd be very careful if i were you
a score of 3 is good, a tb at this time of year is unlikely to look fat
		
Click to expand...

Ohhh dear we have 30 fat tbs at work, WHAT HAVE WE DONE WRONG?!


----------



## Fantasy_World (16 January 2012)

i don't want to see any horse neglected or in inexperienced hands if they don't know how to feed it properly , but just jumping to conclusions and assuming the owner of this horse is a complete idiot (& assuming i am a complete idiot)and getting every charity involved is maybe not the best course of action with the information that has been supplied [/QUOTE]


I would rather not assume that because someone works with horses for a living or has them, that they have the animals' best interest at heart. To be honest I would much rather make assumptions and to err on the side of caution than to think I should not interfere and walk away.
I wonder how many horses the worldwide suffer because of this failure to get involved and turn a blind eye?
FTR who was assuming that the owner was a complete idiot and who was implying you were also, I'm a tad confused? I don't believe anyone has said those words or implied so.


----------



## Goldenstar (16 January 2012)

angelish said:



			i'd be very careful if i were you
a score of 3 is good, a tb at this time of year is unlikely to look fat 


Click to expand...

Would someone please tell mine this he looks like a grey seal with legs at the moment and is only on haylage and a balancer at the moment and he's in work.


----------



## showaddy1 (17 January 2012)

Oh god, I've opened a real can of worms. I have picked up tonight (Monday.) He is cuddled up in his stable with haylage, hay and a straw bed up to his knees.  The vet was wonderful, his body condition is a 2, on a 1 to 9 scale.  He had my husband in tears. 
 He is currently on 4 sloppy feeds a day. To start his vet advised working programme in 3 days time, the vet feels he needs to rest an few days first.  His dentist is coming next week.
This horse has definately been neglected. Whether intentional or not, I don't know. Her other horses were thin  but nothing like this. I will upload a few picks tomorrow.


----------



## showaddy1 (17 January 2012)

Obv. I meant worming not working!!


----------



## luckyoldme (17 January 2012)

hi,
good luck with your new boy..its a long road to recovery for him but i hope he gives you the rewards you deserve.


----------



## ausipaliboi (17 January 2012)

Good luck with him.  Looking forward to updates on your special new boy


----------



## Erray (17 January 2012)

Good luck with him, I bought a pony in a similar condition a few years back, the owners didn't have a clue and had been feeding her but couldn't see how thin she was. It turned out to be her teeth and she had a couple removed. I fed her up all winter but she didn't really improve until the grass came that summer but within weeks she looked amazing and we haven't looked back since. I've had to cut her feed way down this winter and she's just getting hay as she is a bit too fat.

Can't believe the bickering that starts on alot of threads on here, when all you want is some advice, very childish.


----------



## DragonSlayer (17 January 2012)

Erray said:



			Can't believe the bickering that starts on alot of threads on here, when all you want is some advice, very childish.
		
Click to expand...

Nuts, innit?


----------



## ISHmad (17 January 2012)

Best of luck with him OP, he must have pinched himself last night with his deep warm bed and lots of fibre. Whatever has gone on in the past he now has a positive future thanks to you. Well done.


----------



## Albertina (17 January 2012)

ISHmad said:



			Best of luck with him OP, he must have pinched himself last night with his deep warm bed and lots of fibre. Whatever has gone on in the past he now has a positive future thanks to you. Well done.
		
Click to expand...

Well said! glad to hear he has a lovely new home hope all goes well with him xx


----------



## pines of rome (17 January 2012)

Wishing you all the best with him, he is so lucky you found him!


----------



## kerilli (17 January 2012)

well done for getting him OP, i hope he'll go from strength to strength with you. What's his name btw?
fwiw, I'd be careful with worming him if he's in very poor condition, check with the vet to see which wormer s/he advises first.


----------



## Milanesa (17 January 2012)

Well done op for taking him in, I would have done the same as would many others no doubt. Now you have him I would certainly look into reporting the old owner as the vet has given you the evidence you need that he has been neglected. No animal deserves this and action should be taken to find out why. Thank goodness he is now safe with you, I bet he is SO happy!!


----------



## Emilieu (17 January 2012)

Oh well done you, i'm looking forward to the pictures  Hope he turns out very special for you.


----------



## FairyLights (17 January 2012)

ISHmad said:



			Best of luck with him OP, he must have pinched himself last night with his deep warm bed and lots of fibre. Whatever has gone on in the past he now has a positive future thanks to you. Well done.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^^
this
Well Done OP is giving this horse a chance.


----------



## Brandy (17 January 2012)

Well done OP for taking this horse on, and to your daughter too, as if I remember rightly you were looking for a horse for her weren't you?

It woudl be very interesting to see pics and progress of his journey back to health.

out of iunterest, did you or the vet report his state at all? And what were the other horses like?


----------



## trottingon (17 January 2012)

Hi. Whether or not any authorities get involved, can I firstly say well done for rescuing him but secondly, you say you went to look at a horse described as a dope on a rope so I assume you wanted a quiet horse for your daughter. I haven't seen your previous posts so I know nothing about you, and dint know how experienced you are. Please therefore excuse me if what I have to say is completely irrelevant to your situation, but if you are inexperienced in any way it might be useful to remember that your skinny dope on a rope might only be so because he hasnt been. Cared for. Once he gets some decent feed in him and starts feeling more like himself you may find out he is the complete opposite personality to what you have seen so far, and may be a nightmare 'snorting stallion' type to handle - no disrespect to snorting stallions was just trying to think of some imagery that might suit! IF you are inexperienced do you have experienced people around you who can help you with him?


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (17 January 2012)

Can we see some pictures?!


----------



## Irishbabygirl (17 January 2012)

Good luck with him, bet he enjoyed his first night in his new home


----------



## Fantasy_World (17 January 2012)

showaddy1 said:



			Oh god, I've opened a real can of worms. I have picked up tonight (Monday.) He is cuddled up in his stable with haylage, hay and a straw bed up to his knees.  The vet was wonderful, his body condition is a 2, on a 1 to 9 scale.  He had my husband in tears. 
 He is currently on 4 sloppy feeds a day. To start his vet advised working programme in 3 days time, the vet feels he needs to rest an few days first.  His dentist is coming next week.
This horse has definately been neglected. Whether intentional or not, I don't know. Her other horses were thin  but nothing like this. I will upload a few picks tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Well done on rescuing him and I hope he rewards you for many years to come x You have certainly not opened up any can of worms with me as I refuse to stand by and watch neglect or walk away when I can do something. Given that I too rescued a tb myself which was given to me in a complete state a couple of years ago I speak from the heart. As I could never truly pinpoint who had failed her as there were several people involved in her care before I got her, including a very big and well known stud, I decided to devote my time to getting her right again than trying to make those responsible pay. In her case she was given a 5 day course of Panacur prescribed by the vet as he was cautious as her worming history was not known. She was also louse infested with sores, thin under her winter coat and had recently lost her 3rd foal on the trot. She recovered well but is an oldish girl but still has a lot of sparkle.
I would also err on the side of caution as someone else has already mentioned as to what this horse's behaviour will be like once fully fed and fit. However since you will be rehabilitating him yourself I don't really foresee any major problems with this as any exercise and training programme is likely to be gradual anyway and you will soon see how much sparkle this boy has.
As for the previous owner I don't know what to say really since the ball is in your court as to whether you decide to take matters further. No one can force you to. If I was me I would personally because I think this person should take responsibility for their actions.
He may have been saved now, but the question I would be asking myself is that would this person do the same again with another horse? I have been involved with welfare organisations and reported and can honestly say that the people involved have not re-offended so far as I am aware. Even those who were given advice and had horse's examined by vets and other professionals have not done so, so the talking to and educating did work.
I would guess that you may find this horse has teeth problems, I know my TB did, and my vet Thomason and Walters said it was the worse case of bad teeth he had ever seen! At least now he should start on his road to recovery and I look forward to seeing the photos and reading about his progress.
IMO some people really don't deserve to have horses, even some of the 'horsey' types and in fact I have found some of them to be the worse offenders and people turn a blind eye because they think that their method of looking after a horse is the correct one. 
Anyway best of luck with him x


----------



## Ladydragon (17 January 2012)

showaddy1 said:



			Oh god, I've opened a real can of worms. I have picked up tonight (Monday.) He is cuddled up in his stable with haylage, hay and a straw bed up to his knees.  The vet was wonderful, his body condition is a 2, on a 1 to 9 scale.  He had my husband in tears. 
 He is currently on 4 sloppy feeds a day. To start his vet advised working programme in 3 days time, the vet feels he needs to rest an few days first.  His dentist is coming next week.
This horse has definately been neglected. Whether intentional or not, I don't know. Her other horses were thin  but nothing like this. I will upload a few picks tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Oh bless him...  He'll spend a few days thinking he's dreaming until he realises it's 'home'...  Ours was head down and uninterested in life when he arrived...  About 10 days after he got here he suddenly perked up, shoved his nose in the air, got comfy, and decided he was home...  

Re some of the other posts, I was a bit worried myself that once he got some meat on his bones (about 25% of his arriving weight so far) and condition that he'd turn into a 'typical' scatty TB...  He might still be very young and behind in his education but he's stayed a softie...  Just gained a lot more of a "look at me I know I'm a pretty gorgeous fella" attitude...


----------



## Tammytoo (17 January 2012)

I'm so glad he's in a decent home now.  If you are fair and consistent from day one there is no reason for him to turn into a fire breathing dragon!  Unless, of course, you stuff him with loads of hard feed.

I have a rescue tb who was scored 3.5.  Not as bad as yours, but still too poor in May.  She had ad lib hay and sloppy fibre feeds, teeth and wormed and in about 12 weeks she was a new girl. She is still a dope on a rope!

Would love to see some pics and follow your progress.


----------



## showaddy1 (17 January 2012)

Hi all, just an update... I have posted photos on my profile, amazingly he looks a lil plumper than in real life.  They were taken this am.  You may wonder why it appears that he is in the middle of a working garage.... He is currently at the very bottom of our livery yard in a large stable built for quarantining horses....

Today I have had the vet again, just because of the scouring.  Vet seems to think its the shock of the food!! He is currently having speedibeet & alpha oil, bought calm and condition but he wouldn't touch it... The vet has kindly given me a bag of Simply System 'lucerne', which he feeds his horses with... smells wonderful!

I have contacted the RSPCA on the advice of the vet, not to prosecute the girl but to cover myself.  Their advice was limited.  I hadn't seen her other horses properly so I was unable to make any allegations, and as far as they are concerned Teddy is now safe.

Last night he ate the 2 haynets of haylage, his dinner and the majority of his bedding! This morn there was def a lil more spirit in his eyes.

Fingers crossed, he will survive his 5 day panacur.  I am going to take his rehabilitation one step at a time, slowly and quietly does it.  

Thankyou so much for all your kind words and encouragement, Bec x


----------



## B_2_B (17 January 2012)

Oh bless him, skinny little lad 

He's a lucky boy to have found you though, please give us updates on him.

Teddy really suits him


----------



## NooNoo59 (17 January 2012)

Tha same, get him out of there, I am surprised you didnt smack her one for treating a horse like that, makes my blood boil.


----------



## Fantasy_World (17 January 2012)

Jeez Bec have just seen the pictures that is one thin horse  
That person should be ashamed of themselves!
I hope the RSPCA do prosecute or at the very least have serious words with said person.
I can honestly say that when my mare got ill last year and she lost weight she was not as severe as him poor lad  Perhaps similar at the hindquarters as she went very sloped and in at her pelvis but her back and topline was not as severely dipped as his is.
Poor poor lad indeed.
So glad you got him out of there though hun 
I think it is going to be a slow process with him but you will reap the rewards when you start seeing him sparkle. Gosh he is lucky he found you x
Please, please keep us updated on how he is doing
Good luck with the worming and feeding and well done on taking the vets advice on this one too x


----------



## fuggly (17 January 2012)

i have just had a nosey at your pics, as your title says  ,poor,poor horse . but now lucky horse , i wish you well with him , i think aswell he may stay a dope on a rope even when well as he has such a kind eye . keep us updated , i look forward to future pics as i'm sure many others do and progress reports . well done you for not walking away .


----------



## sam72431 (17 January 2012)

So pleased to hear he is doing well! Im on my phone so can't see pics on your profile any chance you could put them on pic forum? Be good to keep updated and nice to hear he is happy now and I hope he brings you much happiness!


----------



## sjmcc (17 January 2012)

1st off you sound a lovely person  the way the rspca deal with things i doubt id ring them before i picked him up id pick him up and get the vet to check him over and see what they say if this person who owns him thinks shes going to be in trouble she could take off and not be found so get him 1st then do what you have to good luck


----------



## angelish (17 January 2012)

pleased you managed to get him home safely and hope you have much fun with him 

i'm sorry about the small debate i seemed to have caused on your thread op but on such little information to go on i hope you can understand why i would have been a little more careful about jumping straight in with the rescue army ,i myself have had hours wasted being called out to the most trivial things (not saying this was before anyone proceeds to chew my head off)

pleased it all worked out for you


----------



## tonitot (17 January 2012)

I cant see the pics as on my phone  anyway you could put them in here? So glad he's found a nice home, sounds like he was in a right state


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (17 January 2012)

Those pictures are truly horrific - thankyou very very very much for deciding to take on Teddy and care for him, I think he will reward you in spadefuls.

I think some of the more 'ouch' comments on the post were because there are several different condition score indices (eg my vet uses out of 5, so 3 would be well covered). 

But a question as to the index being used would have been more sensible than a critique of whether the horse needed help based on an assumption.

Noone seeing those photos could now have any doubt that that horse would have died if noone had come along and taken him out of that situation. 

Congratulations to you and Teddy for finding each other.


----------



## HazyXmas (17 January 2012)

OMG just saw the pictures of Teddy, i can't believe that anyone would, a) let a horse get to this state, & b) then try & sell it like this. What on earth was that woman thinking?

Thank goodness you went along to see him. Good luck with him. I really hope that you'll keep us all posted on his progress


----------



## ridefast (17 January 2012)

:O Poor Teddy!! Thank goodness he's in better care now, good luck with him and keep us updated x


----------



## B_2_B (17 January 2012)

I hope you don't mind me putting these over here for the people who can't see on your profile showaddy


----------



## Maisie2 (17 January 2012)

What a poor sad looking little chap  I'm sure you've done the absolutely right thing and probably saved his life.  I cannot imagine how anyone could advertise a horse for sale in this state, but how lucky for him that she did.  I imagine he thinks he's in horsey heaven now  Please keep us updated on his progress and WELL DONE to you and your family for caring.


----------



## sjmcc (17 January 2012)

omg you were right he,s so poor  how the hell can eneybody stand and watch there horse get like this . its shocking them pics are very sad but on the plus side he,s now got you the best of luck with him and i wish you the best with him


----------



## RoobyDoobs (17 January 2012)

Bec I'm not religious but god bless you for saving this lovely boy!  Like someone else before has said he has a kind eye and im sure you will get the love and effort you give to him back tenfold!!! Well done for not walking away, and I really look forward to seeing your updates on his progress.  Bev x


----------



## Pally (17 January 2012)

Poor Teddy, as everyone else had said he really does look terrible, I was shocked by the pictures, I don't think I'd have been able to leave him either.

How old is he?

I'm sure with your love and care he will soon make a speedy recovery.
Good luck.


----------



## attheponies (17 January 2012)

Just seen the pictures on your profile and was deeply shocked.  Thank goodness you now have him home, well done and don't forget to post more pictures as I know there will be a lot of us hoping for updates on this poor little chap.


----------



## tonitot (17 January 2012)

Christ that poor horse  he's probably so happy hes in a good home now


----------



## Luci07 (17 January 2012)

Well done for saving Teddyi. I can well understand the tears from your family whe they saw him...


Might be an idea to pm JametGeorge. She is involved with EMW and recently took on a mare to rehabilitate. That TB mare was not in such a bad way as Teddy but Janet certainly knows her stuff so could possibly be another source of good adviice.


----------



## Jazzy B (17 January 2012)

what an amazing thing you have done rescuing that poor horse!  I hope he turns into a super star for you!


----------



## lottie940 (17 January 2012)

I was going to say go and get him but having had the patience to read to the end of the post I see you have. Poor horse, however it is not an unusual sight, I keep an eye on all the horses in my local area when on duty and I rang the RSPCA about one last week that was very thin. they had tried to cover ir up with a thick rug.

Well done you for rescuing him from certain death.


----------



## Tammytoo (17 January 2012)

As others have said, bless you for giving this boy a chance.  The pictures are shocking but he has a very sweet face and kind eye.


----------



## Emilieu (17 January 2012)

No wonder your daughter was in tears. I felt like crying at those pictures. I'm so so glad you didn't just walk away when he wasn't as expected, what a wonderful thing you have done for teddy x


----------



## Franob (17 January 2012)

We are very much novices, so rarely post on here but I couldn't see those horrific pictures and run.

I can see why so many tears have been shed. Although he doesn't look it yet he is a very lucky boy to have found you. I hope he goes from strength to strength and that you have many happy years together. Well done you for rescuing him xxx


----------



## jaye1780 (17 January 2012)

omg I was in tears looking at the pics of teddy  well done for taking him on you're a wonderful person  Best of luck I hope he has a good future ahead of him x


----------



## C&C (17 January 2012)

B_2_B said:



			I hope you don't mind me putting these over here for the people who can't see on your profile showaddy 





















Click to expand...

O.M.G!!!!!!!!!!!! I really wasnt expecting that!!!!!  SOOOO glad you found him and have given him a new lease of life and a good home. Best of luck with him and keep us updated with his progress


----------



## ladyt25 (17 January 2012)

Christ, that is one poorly looking horse! How old is he supposed to be? Will be interesting to see pictures in a few weeks to see how he progresses. Hope you keep us updated. I don't get how anyone can keep a horse in that state.

Oh, as for the scouring - could the haylage be causing this? It could be a bit rich for him. I know hay can actually cause some horses to scour so it maybe the haylage that is having this effect. We had an old pony who scoured and we fed him on pink powder back then - worked a treat. Could be worthwhile trying it to help boost his digestive system (although I guess you don't want to over-supplement to soon).

good luck with him!


----------



## JoBird (17 January 2012)

Just wanted to say well done for taking him on and please keep us posted on his recovery. x


----------



## Holly Hocks (17 January 2012)

I really don't understand a couple of the comments on here about it being January and a TB won't look it's best....there is no reason whatsoever for any horse to be in a poor condition unless it's a medical issue.  I have had a few TBs and I have generally struggled to get their weight down!

Good luck OP.  I'm sure you'll have him looking great in no time.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (17 January 2012)

Dear god that poor boy! I'm afraid I would have given his ex owner a mouthful after I'd boxed him up. I'm sorry but there is no excuse for that kind of neglet! That's just disgusting! 

I'll say it again - he's a lucky lad to have been found by you. I hope he pulls through, he will reward you in his own way xx

Totally agree Hollyhocks. My TB mare never lost weight because she was fed properly!! She was on sugar beet, basic mix and chaff, plus hayledge and always looked good no matter what time of the year. It's all about knowing how to look after a horse properly! Sadly some people don't know how to do that


----------



## JosieB (17 January 2012)

Poor horse, thank god you came across him and decided to give him a chance. He has a lovely face and I look forward to you hopefully posting lots of pics of him and his progress to being a healthy horse again.


----------



## ladyt25 (17 January 2012)

Holly Hocks said:



			I really don't understand a couple of the comments on here about it being January and a TB won't look it's best....there is no reason whatsoever for any horse to be in a poor condition unless it's a medical issue.  I have had a few TBs and I have generally struggled to get their weight down!

Good luck OP.  I'm sure you'll have him looking great in no time.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree - we have a 28yo TB who isn't exactly a good doer but heck he looks tonnes better than that and he gets no special diet as such. He is out 24/7 365 days a year, does get rugged in winter but he essentially eats a fair bit of decent quality hay in the winter and two feeds a day as per our other horses - nothing particularly special or expensive either.


----------



## nikicb (17 January 2012)

OMG poor poor baby - I bought a hat rack of a horse many years ago (she's now 35 and I bought her as a 5 year old), but she wasn't as bad as your beautiful boy.  I find it hard to understand how people can let horses become like that.  But to be selling him as something that can be ridden - what planet are they on????  Unbelievable - I am so pleased you have him now, but if I were you I would also be trying my best to see them prosecuted.  I don't know if you followed the story of Grace (American horse, sadly died of colic but at least recovered to enjoy a happy life for at least a few months - http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Grace-the-little-horse-with-the-big-spirit/149993988359361).  I'm sure you have all the info you need but they may be able to give support.  Or you could start your own facebook page so we can follow his progress.  I hope he has now found his forever home and he goes from strength to strength.  Thank you for giving him a chance. xx

ETA picture on the right of my sig is my old girl (picture taken last year with my son on board) - looking fairly good for 34 I think!!  There is no excuse for your lovely young lad. xx


----------



## black_horse (17 January 2012)

poor horse  i think you found him in the nick of time :S

I would score that horse a 1-2  poor mite...

As for the comment that TBs should be looking rather poor at this time of year, might i ask in this day an age with rugs, feed knowledge etc, why this 'should' be the case?!


----------



## bumblelion (17 January 2012)

What a lucky boy teddy is to have had you and your daughter come along! I agree with other posters, he has a kind eye. Sometimes things happen for a reason. I'd had a 5 year ish gap from horses, decided to book in for a hack, couldn't get in anywhere local so travelled almost 30 miles for a ride. I found this tb exracer for sale, looking very sorry for himself. Discovered he'd been stabled for 2 years without turnout as he was up for sale and they didn't want him getting marked! He looked so sad! Well I knew there and then he was going to be mine! Don't get me wrong he was a handful from the start (not the most ideal first horse!) but we've got such a strong bond now, i trust him 100% even when he has his moments!! Lol! He's my horse of a lifetime! I really hope you get the same with teddy. The pictures are shocking! Good on you both!! Lots of luck x


----------



## Amaranta (17 January 2012)

Just seen the pictures on your profile - deeply shocking 

Just wanted to say well done to you for rescuing poor boy.


----------



## bumblelion (17 January 2012)

Meant to add- my tb gets no hard feed just supps and adlib haylage at night and is gleaming in condition!!!!


----------



## Squeelie (17 January 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			RSPCA won't be interested, if they attend and it's a big if, they will not have a clue what they are looking at.   

If you have the facilities and time to rehab the poor horse he might just reward you, he is a lucky boy you found him.  Pick him up when you can and good luck.
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree, the RSPCA are an absolute waste of time. They have inexperienced staff and the paper work involved in a case of an underfed, claustrophobic horse wouldn't be worth the effort. I may cause controversy with this comment but this is written with first hand interaction with them and I am disgusted in their ethics and their tick list. I have had no dealings with the ILPH (International league of the protection of horses) but they have to be better than the RSPCA.. 

If the lady has agreed a price with you, and it is a price you are prepared to pay happily with the risk involved in the outcome for the horse then I say go for it, bring him home and give him the care that he needs.. 

Keep us updated :0)


----------



## FionaM12 (17 January 2012)

Those photos made me cry, especially the look on his gentle trusting face. 

I'm not surprised you and your family were so moved by him. You have done a wonderful thing by giving him a future. 

I hope when he's better he turns out to be the perfect horse for you. I'm sure you love him all the more because of the suffering he's gone through.


----------



## Joeyjojo (17 January 2012)

Just wanted to echo everyone else - you have done such a lovely thing rescuing him. Please do keep us updated on his progress


----------



## Squeelie (17 January 2012)

I didn't get to the end of the post's before getting on my soap box regarding the RSPCA which I vehemently stand by, they are useless!

I have now seen that you went for it and brought him home yesterday and I have to say after seeing the photo's of him I am appalled at his condition, I would have cried too! 

Good luck with nursing him back to health and hat off to you for taking him on. I would advise to alert the ILPH of this person though that they may need to investigate on any other horses they may have or may consider owning in the future. I saw briefly someone post that TB's are a bit poor at this time of year anyway?? I am as appalled at that comment almost as much as the state of your poor boy! I have never heard such a stupid comment and ignorance.. 

Again, well done, he is a very lucky chap and I look forward to the 'before' & 'after' photos!

S X


----------



## Zebedee (17 January 2012)

My anncient TB mare is on NAF Haylage Balancer & now has firm dung instead of splat piles, so it may be worth trying that as it will also help him get the full benefit from the food.

Good luck with him, & do keep the updates coming !


----------



## showaddy1 (17 January 2012)

I'm truly overwhelmed with the supportive comments.  
My daughter, bizarrely, thinks he is beautiful. I'm just a sucker for a sad face.. I will look into doing a kind of blog to show ppl how he's getting on.. I will also change my bank statements to paper free so my better half cant see how much I'm spending!!
Thanks again x


----------



## B_2_B (17 January 2012)

showaddy1 said:



			I'm truly overwhelmed with the supportive comments.  
My daughter, bizarrely, thinks he is beautiful. I'm just a sucker for a sad face.. I will look into doing a kind of blog to show ppl how he's getting on.. I will also change my bank statements to paper free so my better half cant see how much I'm spending!!
Thanks again x
		
Click to expand...

Lol! 
Please do, I would think a facebook page would be the best way to keep everyone updated? People tend to forget to check blogs I think, unless you remember to post reminders 
I agree with your daughter, he is beautiful in his own way, and I'm sure you will make him even more beautiful in time


----------



## Fantasy_World (17 January 2012)

showaddy1 said:



			I'm truly overwhelmed with the supportive comments.  
My daughter, bizarrely, thinks he is beautiful. I'm just a sucker for a sad face.. I will look into doing a kind of blog to show ppl how he's getting on.. I will also change my bank statements to paper free so my better half cant see how much I'm spending!!
Thanks again x
		
Click to expand...

Lol at the bank statements that made me chuckle as I know where you are coming from.
Hopefully this boy will just need some tlc to be right as rain 
I think people are being so supportive ( and I am not trying to speak for everyone btw) because they can clearly see that this was a horse in desperate need ( I never doubted that for one moment) and you are an angel for getting him out of that situation and for having the proverbial balls to not only do so but to try and do something to make this person responsible for their actions! There may be people who will say such and such is cruel etc, have seen this in person, but to do something about it no in many cases they haven't as so wrapped up in their own horses. Me, I love mine to bits but I also happen to care a great deal about other equines on the planet and if I feel that something should be done I do something about it. I have reported in the past and every case has been correct, they were all animals in need. Some pts, others veterinary care and warnings. All however were being seen by plenty of other people who just walked or drove by and did nothing! So if I come across as being a bit forthright on here I apologise, but I won't apologise for caring about an animal that is in serious need of help.
I look forward to reading the blog as I enjoy seeing horses turned around. Good luck Showaddy1 and thankyou for saving this lad x


----------



## Ladydragon (17 January 2012)

showaddy1 said:



			I'm truly overwhelmed with the supportive comments.  
My daughter, bizarrely, thinks he is beautiful.
		
Click to expand...

But...but...but...  He is... That little face is just gorgeous bless him... 

Mine has grown into looking just as handsome as I thought he was when he was a crumpled bag of bones... Although he did spend a few weeks looking like a brood mare when he was strong enough to go out and got his teeth into some good grass... 

I too would love to see pics as he recovers...


----------



## learningcurve (17 January 2012)

Was Teddy's lucky day when you arrived in his life, a massive well done.


----------



## Nannon (17 January 2012)

Bless him  glad hes got a fab home with you and looking forward to hearing more about him in the future  good luck x


----------



## debsg (17 January 2012)

Bless you for saving Teddy xxx And he IS beautiful 
5 and a bit years ago I rescued a TB mare on her way to the meat man that afternoon. She was of similar condition to your boy, with a huge infected sore on her neck and infested with lice. She was also lame and scarred behind, made no difference to me, I couldn't leave her.
We brought her home in August 2006, rehab was going well, then in Oct we realised she was in foal! My vet did an internal and guessed that she would foal in February. Jasmine was born on Christmas Day 2006, a beautiful, black TB filly.
Unfortunately her mum had to be pts when she was 12 weeks old, foaling had exacerbated her old injuries and she was crippled lame. Blaze, my little cob mare, fostered Jas. They have been together ever since and are the two horses in my sig (plus one of Jas at nine days old)
My lovely mare was called Erin. She was just 7 years old when she died :'(


----------



## ruby1512 (17 January 2012)

OMG!!!! poor Teddy how can someone do that to a horse! complete and utter scum in my opinion, well done for bringing him home and out of that situation, I can understand why your family were in tears poor boy.


----------



## AFlapjack (17 January 2012)

Only just seen this thread.  OMG Poor lad  I cannot believe how people can let horses get like that?! 

Teddy is a very lucky lad to have you in his life now and I truly hope everything goes well for him, bless him.

Well done for taking him on and I look forward to seeing lots of Teddy updates, good luck


----------



## mightymammoth (17 January 2012)

Thanks for sharing that story debsg very sad that Erin list her life but at least you had has? Do you still have her? 
I really admire anyone who helps animals, they make the world a much better place


----------



## ausipaliboi (18 January 2012)

He is indeed a gorgeous soul.  You filled my heart with happiness as I looked at the photos I saw the happiest horse in the world looking back.

When I first got my old horse he was rescued and looked exactly the same as your fellow.  He was my once in a lifetime horse and I was devestated to lose him 7 years later.  I think your daughter sees in Teddy what I saw in Ben.

Will be following closely and can't wait to see him bloom


----------



## muddipony (18 January 2012)

a facebook page is a great idea so we can all keep updated with his progress! 

You've done a very special thing - in the current financial climate and with the rescue centres full to the brim he wouldn't have had much hope without someone like you coming along. He looks lovely and I truly hope he does you proud


----------



## stencilface (18 January 2012)

OMG he looks terrible, the wasting on his neck really got me - how could you let a horse even get anywhere near that state 

How old is he?

I'm sure in a week he will be a different horse, and in a month he'll be chomping at the bit for the spring grass.  Good luck to you, please keep us updated


----------



## racebuddy (18 January 2012)

how do i view the pictures thanks


----------



## Tammytoo (18 January 2012)

The pictures are on Page 7 of this thread.  If you go to the poster's profile she has the pictures there as well.

They are heartbreaking.


----------



## SKY (18 January 2012)

omg, that is awful, what his owner did to him.  its great you have got him now.  he is beautiful, and in time he will feel great and look great after a few months of your TLC.  you have done a great thing and i wish you the best of luck with him.  its just great you found him when you did, but i do think she should be prosacuted (sp).  she must have just starved him.  she doe not deserve to own a horse, keep us updated and your blog sounds class.
p.s a yokurt will stop scouring, just pour in xlarge syringe, the big yokurts, natural probodic if you can get it.  really helps when they have upset tummy or thr runs.  best of luck.


----------



## joeanne (18 January 2012)

Be very careful filling him full of food!
When Stiggy arrived we consulted the vet who in turn consulted a nutritionalist who advised "building the frame" before trying to pile on the weight.
A decent course of pre and pro biotics will do him no harm either.


----------



## Brandy (18 January 2012)

Oh bless him, he looks a real sweetie. I can;t get over the fact that this horse was advertised for sale!! 

When I brought my tb gelding home from a local sale, looking not a lot different to teddy, we were expecting to have to PTS. He started eating small feeds and haynets until he was used to the food, then he literally did not stop eating for about 3 months!! He is really not a pig but I think he was just constantly hungry due to all the weight he had to gain.

I use supplements from Simple Systems - total eclipse and instant linseed, for my boy (hes 31 now and still looking pretty good!) 

Bless you both for deciding to take him home.


----------



## guesstimation (18 January 2012)

Been following this post and just seen the photos, unbelieveable he's worse than I thought!  Well done on giving him a chance and lucky him for finding someone who is in a position to help him.  It's crazy that the owner couldn't see how bad he was and had actually offered him for sale.  I do hope the RSPCA check on her and her other horses.


----------



## DH1 (18 January 2012)

OMG No wonder you had to bring him home with you. He looks far worse than I had imagined from your OP. 
I am sure that with all the TLC that you and your family are able to provide, he will look and feel well soon.
He was destined to find you, and I applaud your compassion and commitment.


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 January 2012)

Shocking state, good luck to you, I really hope you are able to get him back to health.  The RSPCA will be a waste of time as far as the other horses in the same ownership.  ILPH are much better or your local authority's animal health team.

He is a lucky boy you found him and thank heavens we have had a mild winter so far.  He would never have survived a winter like we had last year.
Good luck again.


----------



## Ruddyreindeer (18 January 2012)

What a lucky horse ! If you hadn't seen him when you did I don't think he would have lasted much longer. Certainly would not have lasted the winter out, as we probably have the worst weather still to come. Poor, poor chap, to end up in such an awful state. How on earth can people let an animal get like that ? There is NO excuse for cruelty like this.   
You have quite a job ahead of you, but it sounds as though you will be getting good advice from your vet. and Teddy should hopefully make a  cracking little horse in time. Do keep us all updated with his progress, and well done you and your daughter for saving him. Big hugs for the little chap x x x


----------



## Cupcakes and Horses (18 January 2012)

Just wanted to echo everyone else - you have done such a lovely thing rescuing him. Please do keep us updated on his progress
		
Click to expand...

Me too whatever his future holds it's a hell of a lot better than it was, I hope its a long and happy one.


----------



## guesstimation (18 January 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			Shocking state, good luck to you, I really hope you are able to get him back to health.  The RSPCA will be a waste of time as far as the other horses in the same ownership.  ILPH are much better or your local authority's animal health team.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed!  I find the other welfare organisations to be more on the ball!  BHS welfare and WHW are usually quite good.


----------



## Fairytale (18 January 2012)

WELL DONE SHOWADDY!!!! And yes I am shouting  

Thank god you found him and brought him home with you.   Very very best of luck getting Teddy back to health and do please keep us updated with his progress.

Words totally fail me as to how he can have been allowed to get into such a sorry condition, never mind actually being advertised for sale.

Keep up the good work and have a HUGE HUG for being such a lovely person 

Fairy


----------



## jhoward (18 January 2012)

Reachel said:



			Utter *******s!! this is a 'Real Cruelty' case, what planet are you on? also a condition score of 3 is NOT good.
		
Click to expand...

your very rude. 



Fantasy_World said:



			FWIW I would not even contemplate giving a TB a haynet stuffed with straw to munch on, even if they did happen to be a good doer.
IMO straw is a bedding!
Chaff is a filler feed that can be given on its own or with some cool mix, a few apples or one or two carrots to give to obese horses and ponies, laminitics and good doers.
Straw can be mixed with hay/haylage to be given to good doers or obese horses, usually the native types.
I would certainly not be feeding any horse in winter straw in a net on its own, no matter how good its weight was!
		
Click to expand...

straw is fed ashy would be in this country widley in europe. 



muffinmunsh said:



			Actually, in Andalucia they often give straw to eat ... And the horses seem fine on it. And in Germany they often feed oat straw if hay is scarce.
Anyway, I an always a bit cynical about rescues but I do wish you best of luck and that you've picked the right one 

Click to expand...

as i said above.

i think a lot of people are over dramatic here. a 3 even by RSPCA standards is THIN  many tbs this time of year are thin. 

unfortunatly in the horse world the UK horse onwners especially really do wrap horses up and expect perfection an every horse to be cared for like a prince and as fat as a king. 

tell me.. which other country has as high as numbers of lami cases as we do in the uk???

edit as seen pics now.. i expect op if his winter coat wasnt thee hed be a 1- 1.5. you can ask the welfare societies to come out and do a body score for you and also report previous owner. especiallyif her other horses are as bad.


----------



## T_K (18 January 2012)

jhoward said:



			i think a lot of people are over dramatic here. a 3 even by RSPCA standards is THIN but not a rescue case. many tbs this time of year are thin. 

unfortunatly in the horse world the UK horse onwners especially really do wrap horses up and expect perfection an every horse to be cared for like a prince and as fat as a king. 

tell me.. which other country has as high as numbers of lami cases as we do in the uk???
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the pictures? If you think that is normal for a TB then I worry for your own animals....

ETA Lami is not usually caused by a horse being fat - it's caused by a horse getting too much rich grass/feed in a short period of time....or by some kind of trauma/toxemia


----------



## ester (18 January 2012)

JH do you not think the animal in the pictures is unacceptably thin 

the score 3 was given by the purchaser only as a guide, on the henneke system and looking at the comparison pics  I would guess this was somewhere between a 2 and a 3


----------



## dunkley (18 January 2012)

Poor, poor boy.  I don't think I could have walked away, either.  He is certainly not what you and your daughter would have envisioned coming home with when you started your horse-hunting!  Hopefuly, he will come right, and turn into the horse you were originally looking for. If not, then you have certainly given him a far better chance than he had before. Well done, and good luck


----------



## Double_choc_lab (18 January 2012)

Ester and TK - I think jhoward has edited her post to say that she has now seen the pictures and thinks that the score should only be a 1 or 1.5.  

I too was shocked when first reading her comments (having seen the pics myself) but then realised that she had not looked at them when first commenting.

Truly awful state that poor boy was in.


----------



## T_K (18 January 2012)

Double_choc_lab said:



			Ester and TK - I think jhoward has edited her post to say that she has now seen the pictures and thinks that the score should only be a 1 or 1.5.  

I too was shocked when first reading her comments (having seen the pics myself) but then realised that she had not looked at them when first commenting.

Truly awful state that poor boy was in.
		
Click to expand...

But as a responsible horse owner I would expect you know what causes laminitis? It shocked me that she didn't.


----------



## showaddy1 (18 January 2012)

Hi all, Teddy still scoffing!! not fussed on his hard feed but loves the haylage!  Looking brighter in the eyes already.  I have just created a facebook page called 'saving teddy' to upload pics of his progress.... 
Vet happy with progress, dentist coming soon... RSPCA and ILPH notified, local authority animal welfare have been emailed. 
I'm knackered!!!
Just to point out, I'm aware that he may turn into a monster once at a healthy weight, hopefully he wont. Thanks again x


----------



## fatpiggy (18 January 2012)

I took on the care of a little pony who was easily that bad.  She weighed just 550lbs. Her owner claimed she had lost weight every winter for 20 years (she was then in her late 30's).  A decent, properly fitting rug and the correct amount of soaked fibre cubes and sugarbeet sorted her out and she went through all the following winters weighing over 700lbs. Strange isn't it?


----------



## Tammytoo (18 January 2012)

showaddy1 said:



			just to point out, I'm aware that he may turn into a monster once at a healthy weight, hopefully he wont. Thanks again x
		
Click to expand...

Course he won't - mine didn't!

Carry on scoffing Teddy!


----------



## Kenzo (18 January 2012)

Wishing you all the best with him, hope he makes a full recovery, looking forward to an update, poor fella, least he is in safe hands now, he's very lucky to have found a new caring home, onwards and upwards.


----------



## Squeelie (18 January 2012)

I still find it remarkable that there are comments on here about TB's that at this time of the year should look thin? These can only be from incredibly inexperienced, ignorant horse owners or horse wannabe owners with no understanding of horsemanship or husbandry. Many horses are thin at this time of year due to poor management and care, there are as many poor doers in your standard cob as there are TB's but its the visual state that we judge on. Its common sense that a TB is finer than A another and may need more bulk feed through the winter which is the responsibility and judgement you as an experienced horse owner take on when chosing a horse. It is not acceptable to think that a TB as a more athletic build should be thin? A greyhound would look more appalling than a Staffy even if the body condition was graded at the same level. All I can hope for in this instance is that a TB does not fall in to the hands of these ignorant people as it seems your poor Teddy did.. 

I'm following you on FB so looking forward to keeping up to date with his progress! I saw someone already suggest yoghurt in his feed which really is a good probiotic and helps digestion so may be a consideration and be mindful the high energy and rich content in hayledge which will go through him like a train! Little and often and he'll be right!


----------



## The-mad-cat-lady (18 January 2012)

Could someone post a link to the Facebook page please.
I can't find it on my phone


----------



## ester (18 January 2012)

thanks DCL! spotted, sorry JH didn't realise you hadn't seen the pics on the thread


----------



## stencilface (18 January 2012)

showaddy1 said:



			Just to point out, I'm aware that he may turn into a monster once at a healthy weight, hopefully he wont. Thanks again x
		
Click to expand...

I did worry about this I have to say, having seen a grade A horse kept on a body score of about 3 (have no idea of scoring, but he was pretty skinny and had a sunken neck) who WAS kept that way to keep him controllable.  When he was fully fit and fed he was a v, v strong (yet still lovely!) horse.  He is now owned by a HHOer and after a good few years of nice treatment he is now a much easier to ride horse afaik


----------



## angelish (18 January 2012)

Squeelie said:



			I still find it remarkable that there are comments on here about TB's that at this time of the year should look thin? These can only be from incredibly inexperienced, ignorant horse owners or horse wannabe owners with no understanding of horsemanship or husbandry. Many horses are thin at this time of year due to poor management and care, there are as many poor doers in your standard cob as there are TB's but its the visual state that we judge on. Its common sense that a TB is finer than A another and may need more bulk feed through the winter which is the responsibility and judgement you as an experienced horse owner take on when chosing a horse. It is not acceptable to think that a TB as a more athletic build should be thin? A greyhound would look more appalling than a Staffy even if the body condition was graded at the same level. All I can hope for in this instance is that a TB does not fall in to the hands of these ignorant people as it seems your poor Teddy did.. 

I'm following you on FB so looking forward to keeping up to date with his progress! I saw someone already suggest yoghurt in his feed which really is a good probiotic and helps digestion so may be a consideration and be mindful the high energy and rich content in hayledge which will go through him like a train! Little and often and he'll be right!
		
Click to expand...

if that snobby remark was aimed at me ,i didn't say a tb should look thin at this time of year ,i pointed out that it wouldn't be that unusual for a tb to be poorer at this time of year 

and i am not an inexperienced ,wannabe ,ignorant horse owner and have actually owned TB's in the past 

it is however you who is coming across as a stuck up ,know it all weather you are right or wrong, 16yr old school child ,either that or a troll


OP trying to keep on topic 
you have certainly done the right thing for that horse and i wish you well with him


----------



## angelish (18 January 2012)

T_K said:



			Have you seen the pictures? If you think that is normal for a TB then I worry for your own animals....

ETA Lami is not usually caused by a horse being fat - it's caused by a horse getting too much rich grass/feed in a short period of time....or by some kind of trauma/toxemia
		
Click to expand...

i have actually known quite a few horses who have suffered from laminitis simply because they were fat


----------



## stencilface (18 January 2012)

Our 28yo TB is slim at this time of year, he is far from the pics on this post, but he isn't fat.  Its important to not have his joints overloaded though, as the risk/potential for arthritis for him is greater.  I would rather him slimmer this time of year, in preparation for the spring flush than getting too fat.  Its an annual natural cycle, and yes can be managed so it doesn't happen, but for those who keep their horses more naturally (ie lots of grazing 24/7 turnout) this is an effective way of management.  Certainly have to ensure our welsh x is slim before spring, otherwise he gets a huge crest.


----------



## jodie3 (18 January 2012)

I wasn't expecting him to be as bad as he is, massive admiration to you for being brave enough to take him on.

I can't believe his original owner had  advertised him for sale.  Surely she wasn't going to ride him in that condition?  

Do you know what condition her other horses were in and if it was a livery yard or a private yard as if the former doesn't the livery owner have a duty of care to a horse in their yard?


----------



## Squeelie (19 January 2012)

angelish said:



			if that snobby remark was aimed at me ,i didn't say a tb should look thin at this time of year ,i pointed out that it wouldn't be that unusual for a tb to be poorer at this time of year 

and i am not an inexperienced ,wannabe ,ignorant horse owner and have actually owned TB's in the past 

it is however you who is coming across as a stuck up ,know it all weather you are right or wrong, 16yr old school child ,either that or a troll


OP trying to keep on topic 
you have certainly done the right thing for that horse and i wish you well with him 

Click to expand...

This is not the place to get in to childish remarks, OP has taken on a huge project and we all wish her well. Your outburst and offensive comments are unnecessary, my post was not aimed at you nor was it aimed at just one person. Some of the post's here (if you care to read all of them) are suggesting that it is ok for a TB to be thin at this time of the year and for me I find that unacceptable!

It is not like any other breed so we have to be mindful when we decide to be a TB owner. If you have a TB and treat it like a Dale then generally you will have a poor TB (I am not speaking for all TB's) the only reason a TB is underweight is because of the individuals horse management (excluding worms/grass sickness or any illness) it is not because it has chosen to be thin which seems to be the general thoughts of some individuals shown with some posts on here. If you leave a finer horse out all winter with no rugs or no more feed than the highland pony in the same field you will find that it probably will be thinner than the pony? Is this acceptable or do you feed them as individuals to cater for their welfare?  If you can tell me in an adult way the mechanics of why you think a TB is normally thin at this time of the year apart from complete ignorance (not meaning that offensively but not everyone understands what owning a TB entails) or noticing that a TB is thin but not having the correct management like warmth/rugs/feed/worming/ then I will apologies to you for the obvious offense caused. 

I am neither 16 nor a troll? was that really necessary? 

I worked in rehabilitating mistreated horses and broke my neck & most of my bones doing so, I took on projects destined for the meat man and I helped people that were at the end of the road and money with their horses, I had a great team and we were widely accredited for the work we did. I worked dammed hard so I do have a little knowledge of what I am talking about. I came from a council estate and I still live on bread and beans so if you want to be nasty and use words as Snobby & Troll make sure you know my background first so you use the correct words to insult me.

I will be resigning from this thread now and will not pick up any more comments, If you want to reply to this please do this direct to me by clicking on my user name so no-one else has to be involved as I am sure they are on here for the progress of Teddy.

Again OP, I will be following your FB page and I apologies for this post but it was pretty impossibly for me not to respond to this persons comments.


----------



## minimum effort (19 January 2012)

in the defence of squeelie i have known her for many years and have had the pleasure of working alongside her for many years, i have seen her pain her determination to get it right with TB and other breeds that needed help, i have also shared in her blood sweat and tears along the way. squeelie is a remarkable person who is forthright and honest, who does her best by any animal with amazing results, and having owned TB's in the past mine was never underweight nor was she thin.. as she recieved correct care. i agree whole heartidly with squeelis comments regarding how to look after a TB they are expensive to look after which is why so many fall by the wayside which is sad...


----------



## twiggly (19 January 2012)

The Facebook Page is http://www.facebook.com/pages/Saving-Teddy/220069701412931?sk=wall

Wishing you all the best of luck with him, looking forward to following his progress 
xx


----------



## FairyLights (19 January 2012)

Well said Squeelie. I agree 100%


----------



## paulineh (19 January 2012)

I also agree with people that he looks very thin , poor lad he deserves better than he had. Good on you for rescuing him from such a horrible place.

I would suggest you give him some Pink Powders and after he has had the 5 day Panacur wormer I would give him a liver tonic I can recommend the one from Trinity Consultants, Roger Hatch is wonderful when It comes to sorting horses out.

tel 01243551766    website www.trinity-consultants.com


----------



## onemoretime (19 January 2012)

B_2_B said:



			I hope you don't mind me putting these over here for the people who can't see on your profile showaddy 





















Click to expand...

  What a gorgeous colour he is and yes, what a dreadful state.  Do you know how old he is?  Good luck with him I am sure he will look really good when he gains some weight.  You truely are a lovely person for risking your money and taking on a horse in that state.


----------



## seabsicuit2 (19 January 2012)

What a story , so glad you rescued him and brought him home!

Does he have a microchip or a passport/ passport name?
Interested to see if he was raced.


----------



## jendie (19 January 2012)

I'm so glad you have him. As you say, poor,poor horse. What kind of person allows a horse to deteriorate to such a state. This didn't happen overnight!! There is thin and there is emaciated. Some horse benefit from being on the thin side....NONE benefit from being emaciated. Please let us know how he gets on, I've a feeling he will reward your kindness.


----------



## Natz88 (19 January 2012)

Ditto what everyone else has said, he is one very lucky boy & what a dreadful state. Well Done for finding him & giving him a chance. I will be following him on facebook. Good luck with him


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (19 January 2012)

Aw bless you OP! whatta lucky lucky horse!

Keep us informed pleeeesse of how things go.


----------



## faith123 (19 January 2012)

Oh my, I was not expecting that, poor poor lad. Well done for taking him home with you he is a very lucky boy. Good luck with him, im sure he will blossom over time xx


----------



## TwoVeterans (19 January 2012)

Just seen the photos, poor boy.  How could anyone let that happen to him.  So glad he has found a loving caring home.  All the best for the future with him for you and your daughter.


----------



## rockysmum (19 January 2012)

I'm disgusted reading this thread.  How the hell can a forum of horse owners argue on a thread like this.  The poor poor creature is in a shocking state by anyones standards.

Very well done to the OP for buying this poor boy, he is very lucky indeed.  I look forward to the pics of a very beautiful horse in the future.  I agree with your daughter, he is beautiful, you just have to imagine what he will look like.


----------



## RoobyDoobs (19 January 2012)

rockysmum said:



			I'm disgusted reading this thread.  How the hell can a forum of horse owners argue on a thread like this.  The poor poor creature is in a shocking state by anyones standards.

Very well done to the OP for buying this poor boy, he is very lucky indeed.  I look forward to the pics of a very beautiful horse in the future.  I agree with your daughter, he is beautiful, you just have to imagine what he will look like.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^ this... And I'm following you on fb xxx


----------



## Brigadoon (19 January 2012)

OMG  But he is a lucky boy now to have found you. 
Lots of love for taking him on. I look forward to seeing him bloom.
xxxx


----------



## Spiritedly (19 January 2012)

Poor mite   Well done for taking him on and good luck. I've tried to find the fb page but can't find it so please keep us updated on here as well.


----------



## nikicb (19 January 2012)

Spiritedly said:



			Poor mite   Well done for taking him on and good luck. I've tried to find the fb page but can't find it so please keep us updated on here as well.
		
Click to expand...

Me too - still can't get the FB page even following the direct link.  Would love to follow his progress.x x


----------



## DragonSlayer (20 January 2012)

rockysmum said:



			I'm disgusted reading this thread.  How the hell can a forum of horse owners argue on a thread like this.  The poor poor creature is in a shocking state by anyones standards.

Very well done to the OP for buying this poor boy, he is very lucky indeed.  I look forward to the pics of a very beautiful horse in the future.  I agree with your daughter, he is beautiful, you just have to imagine what he will look like.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it just? the ignorance on both sides is quite astounding.....


----------



## DragonSlayer (20 January 2012)

T_K said:



			Have you seen the pictures? If you think that is normal for a TB then I worry for your own animals....

ETA Lami is not usually caused by a horse being fat - it's caused by a horse getting too much rich grass/feed in a short period of time....or by some kind of trauma/toxemia
		
Click to expand...


For your information - 

'...Causes.

The cause of laminitis is unknown; the following situations are known to frequently precede an attack of laminitis. Animals in these situations can thus be regarded as at HIGH RISK from laminitis. These situations may occur singly or in combination.

1. Obesity / Overeating. 

The most common type seen in GB. Many animals perform no work and are used as garden ornaments by people with limited understanding of horse management. Horse owners are encouraged to overfeed their animals by feed companies, show judges and peer pressure. Native ponies require very little to eat and are unable to cope with fertilised cattle pasture...'

Taken from http://www.laminitis.org/laminitis.html

I think you need to do a little more homework - causes might be unknown says the Wiseman, but these are major factors in the disease becoming apparent. To allow a horse to get fat, it not good, yes? By all means, continue to read the rest where YOUR statement comes in BUT THE MOST COMMON TYPE IS OBESITY/OVEREATING.


----------



## ester (20 January 2012)

twiggly said:



			The Facebook Page is http://www.facebook.com/pages/Saving-Teddy/220069701412931?sk=wall

Wishing you all the best of luck with him, looking forward to following his progress 
xx
		
Click to expand...

this just takes me to my home page  and 'saving-teddy' which doesn't come up on a search? is it a hidden group?


----------



## Tammytoo (20 January 2012)

Saving Teddy seems to have disappeared!  I looked at it yesterday and now can't find it.


----------



## FionaM12 (20 January 2012)

Tammytoo said:



			Saving Teddy seems to have disappeared!  I looked at it yesterday and now can't find it.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes groups or pages on Facebook do disappear for a while and re-appear later. I don't know why.


----------



## YasandCrystal (20 January 2012)

Oh the pictures brought tears to my eyes. Well done OP for taking this poor poor horse on. There is no excuse to let an animal suffer like that  Look forward to watching his progress


----------



## katef2020 (20 January 2012)

Thank goodness you and your daughter came along to help him when you did.
Good Luck and you should be applauded for your compassion.


----------



## alwaysbroke (20 January 2012)

Just caught up with this thread, OP I wish you all the luck in the world with  Teddy, he is a very lucky lad to have found you. The pics of him have brought tears to my eyes, I am another one who couldn't have walked away and left the poor lad in that state. Will look forward to seeing his progress.


----------



## LouiseG (20 January 2012)

Oh my poor Teddy!!! He is such a lucky boy to have found you, I am always astounded by the cruelty and neglect some animals suffer, I guess its something a true animal lover can never comprehend. I too cant find the facebook page but would love to follow his progress. What an absolutely amazing thing you are doing for this poor wee man, Im sure you will be rewarded with unconditional love and friendship from a healthy and happy horse in years to come. 

Can I also just briefly add that this is only my second ever post on this forum I am a complete newbie! I came on here looking for information/advice/support and I am utterly horrified how nearly every post I read turns into a slanging match or an argument when people are genuinely looking for support. This should purely and simply be about Teddys progress and to say to Showaddy1 that you are an amazing person for doing such a wonderful and selfless thing!


----------



## FionaM12 (20 January 2012)

LouiseG said:



			nearly every post I read turns into a slanging match or an argument when people are genuinely looking for support. This should purely and simply be about Teddys progress
		
Click to expand...

I came on here looking for support six months ago. I was feeling very vulnerable and low at the time.

I can honestly say I have had brilliant support here. I've been a regular poster since and other than the odd nasty post, I've found people helpful, informative and entertaining.

I'm puzzled when people say, "This thread should only be about...". Why? The threads would disappear quickly if they were dull, it's the slightly contenscious stuff which keeps them at the top of the forum!

I think Teddy's new owners have mostly had nothing but support and admiration here, and rightly so. If the odd disagreement of opinion (like yours and mine!) happens along the way, that doesn't IMO detract from the main subject.

I've started threads myself which have been taken completely off topic by others. That's fine, I didn't "own" those threads, I just started them  and was pleased they carried on into an interesting discussion.


----------



## YasandCrystal (20 January 2012)

FionaM12 said:



			I've started threads myself which have been taken completely off topic by others. That's fine, I didn't "own" those threads, I just started them  and was pleased they carried on into an interesting discussion.
		
Click to expand...

This is true. If we all believed the same then the forum would be a very dull place indeed. And persuasive argument and crticism by others is no bad thing - it opens all our eyes to both sides and different angles that we may otherwise have never considered. This forum is full of members from the world over, so different cultures and customs come into play also.

People need to remember to not take things too personally, as often I don't think they are meant to be personally directed, but the power of the written word....


----------



## Adeer (20 January 2012)

All I can say is "well done" for rescuing Teddy. He really is in a shocking state. I hope that he soon makes progress and you get to spend many happy years together.
I did laugh at the bit about your bank statement!


----------



## migmogmash (20 January 2012)

Nothing much to add other than I wish you all the best with him OP, he has a very kind eye despite his shocking condition. Well done you for taking him on and giving him a chance.

My TBx is what would have been called a poor doer, at times in the past she has lost some condition over winter- with trial and error over feeds/haylage etc we've now got the balance right and she holds her weight well (unfortunately lacking muscle now due to being on box rest for the past couple of months) However she has certainly never looked as bad as poor Teddy...there is no excuse for his state whatsoever.


----------



## typekitty (20 January 2012)

Amazing, well done! Looking forward to following his progress (and the Facebook group returning)! x


----------



## Marydoll (20 January 2012)

Just saw this thread and seen the pics, this horse is not thin he's emaciated, im glad your working with your vet to bring him back to weight and good health as his condition may have further reaching health issues so he's better monitored closely by the vet initially.
Im glad youve got him out of there before saying anything or you might not have gotten him Otherwise. 
Well done op for having the courage to take him on, i hope he turns into a lovely horse for you.
Also
There seems to be alot if misplaced anger, agression and downright nastiness by some posters on this thread which wasnt necessary all this does is trivialise an otherwise good thread


----------



## welsh horse rider (20 January 2012)

twiggly said:



			The Facebook Page is http://www.facebook.com/pages/Saving-Teddy/220069701412931?sk=wall

Wishing you all the best of luck with him, looking forward to following his progress 
xx
		
Click to expand...

all i get is my facebook homepage when i click on the link can someone please invite me to the page or report the link searching for it doesn't work either

thanks

oh and Well Done Showaddy really admire what you have done to help Teddy


----------



## el_Snowflakes (20 January 2012)

Just hd a look at your pics. What a shame, that poor boy  Well done, you have done a lovely thing and I hope he makes a great turnaround for you and your daughter. I dont know know why some people on here have to get nasty and leave silly comments directed at you when your OP was clearly written with the best intentions. I hope they feel as silly as they are now after seeing the photos! best of luck, I'd love to see an update on him in the future!


----------



## el_Snowflakes (20 January 2012)

angelish said:



			if that snobby remark was aimed at me ,i didn't say a tb should look thin at this time of year ,i pointed out that it wouldn't be that unusual for a tb to be poorer at this time of year 

and i am not an inexperienced ,wannabe ,ignorant horse owner and have actually owned TB's in the past 

it is however you who is coming across as a stuck up ,know it all weather you are right or wrong, 16yr old school child ,either that or a troll


OP trying to keep on topic 
you have certainly done the right thing for that horse and i wish you well with him 

Click to expand...

Sorry, I dont find this post snobby at all?


----------



## Merrymoles (20 January 2012)

welsh horse rider said:



			all i get is my facebook homepage when i click on the link can someone please invite me to the page or report the link searching for it doesn't work either

thanks

oh and Well Done Showaddy really admire what you have done to help Teddy
		
Click to expand...

I've got the same problem and would love to follow his progress!


----------



## showaddy1 (20 January 2012)

Hi all, Thank you so much for your kind words... I have temporarily shut the page until the authorities have finished their investigation.  Maybe I was jumping the gun a lil... ~I promise faithfully to re open once all the legal stuff is over.  I am having lots of negativity from the previous owner, who, as I have previously said must be completely blind to the state he was in ('he only needed worming').
Anyway, Teddy is doing marvellous... he has today been moved up with my mare and he seems to be loving the company.  I am sure he has put on a lil weight too!! He's stopped scouring, must be his tummy getting used to having food, and has yet another visit from vet on Monday for teeth and bloods.  
I dont think he's going to be a beauty but so far he is kind quiet, with perfect manners.


----------



## Tammytoo (20 January 2012)

He's a tb, he can't help being beautiful!  It's possible he may have been a racehorse, in which case he will have very good manners.


----------



## FionaM12 (20 January 2012)

showaddy1 said:



			Hi all, Thank you so much for your kind words... I have temporarily shut the page until the authorities have finished their investigation.  Maybe I was jumping the gun a lil... ~I promise faithfully to re open once all the legal stuff is over.  I am having lots of negativity from the previous owner, who, as I have previously said must be completely blind to the state he was in ('he only needed worming').
Anyway, Teddy is doing marvellous... he has today been moved up with my mare and he seems to be loving the company.  I am sure he has put on a lil weight too!! He's stopped scouring, must be his tummy getting used to having food, and has yet another visit from vet on Monday for teeth and bloods.  
I dont think he's going to be a beauty but so far he is kind quiet, with perfect manners.
		
Click to expand...

Well done to you and your family. Very sensible re Fb page, I did wonder if it was something like that.

And I disagree, I think there's a real beauty under that skinny frame. I'm with your daughter on that, just you wait and see!


----------



## Amymay (1 February 2012)

showaddy1 said:



			Hi all, Thank you so much for your kind words... I have temporarily shut the page until the authorities have finished their investigation.  Maybe I was jumping the gun a lil... ~I promise faithfully to re open once all the legal stuff is over.  I am having lots of negativity from the previous owner, who, as I have previously said must be completely blind to the state he was in ('he only needed worming').
Anyway, Teddy is doing marvellous... he has today been moved up with my mare and he seems to be loving the company.  I am sure he has put on a lil weight too!! He's stopped scouring, must be his tummy getting used to having food, and has yet another visit from vet on Monday for teeth and bloods.  
I dont think he's going to be a beauty but so far he is kind quiet, with perfect manners.
		
Click to expand...

Can't wait for the updates.  Wonderful.


----------



## mulledwhine (1 February 2012)

Having been the owner of a big fat TB, and the him coming back to me as a bag of bones, ancient am not exaggerating !!!

The OP is doing exactly the right thing, I don't think that some posters have seen upfront a seriously skinny horse, trust me, the photo of that horse makes him look ' fatter' than he is.

I took photos every month of my boy to make sure he was improving, and each photo made him look better than he was


----------



## mulledwhine (1 February 2012)

Should read ' and I am not' not ' ancient'


----------



## Fairytale (1 February 2012)

So pleased to hear that Teddy is improving   he sounds such a lovely chap and how can he not be beautiful.....he's a horse, they are all beautiful   Any chance of some more pix?

F


----------



## LauraWheeler (1 February 2012)

Just seen this thread. Haven't read every post but have seen the pics. Poor horse  I don't understand how anyone could let a horse get that bad  But thank god you found him  He's one lucky chap. I wish you all the best with him. I'll keep an eye out for updates. xx


----------



## BlairandAzria (1 February 2012)

I too disagree, I think teddy is going to be a total stunner, your daughter is right! 

Those pics are heart-wrenching I can totally understand your daughter crying all the way home,  Glad he's doing well with you op, and will look forward to more updates in the future. Its true what they say- some horses find us....teddy has come to you, and in you found his salvation....I bet he still thinks he's dreaming!


----------



## Moomin1 (1 February 2012)

Squeelie said:



			I completely agree, the RSPCA are an absolute waste of time. They have inexperienced staff and the paper work involved in a case of an underfed, claustrophobic horse wouldn't be worth the effort. I may cause controversy with this comment but this is written with first hand interaction with them and I am disgusted in their ethics and their tick list. I have had no dealings with the ILPH (International league of the protection of horses) but they have to be better than the RSPCA.. 

If the lady has agreed a price with you, and it is a price you are prepared to pay happily with the risk involved in the outcome for the horse then I say go for it, bring him home and give him the care that he needs.. 

Keep us updated :0)
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest, how many times have you had dealings with the RSPCA?


----------



## Ladylina83 (1 February 2012)

So glad he is doing well - Even if he's in the cheap seats bundled off to the sick bay he must feel like he is in heaven ! Just wait tilll he starts getting a bit of grass in him too 

He's a very lucky boy and I hope he repays you 10 fold  xxx


----------



## Squeelie (1 February 2012)

Moomin1 said:



			Out of interest, how many times have you had dealings with the RSPCA?
		
Click to expand...

I worked for 11yrs alongside the Police & the RSPCA and a majority of the work was dealing with cruelty cases.


----------



## Irishdan (1 February 2012)

Well done for rescuing him.   I bet hes stunning once  back to full health.


----------



## Moomin1 (1 February 2012)

Squeelie said:



			I worked for 11yrs alongside the Police & the RSPCA and a majority of the work was dealing with cruelty cases.
		
Click to expand...

I would imagine then that in all that time you MUST have seen SOME good that the RSPCA do!  And not all RSPCA Inspectors are inexperienced with horses....


----------



## PC Steele (1 February 2012)

can someone tell me how I look at the photos??


----------



## Amymay (1 February 2012)

On the OP's profile.


----------



## Squeelie (2 February 2012)

Moomin1 said:



			I would imagine then that in all that time you MUST have seen SOME good that the RSPCA do!  And not all RSPCA Inspectors are inexperienced with horses....

Click to expand...

Yes of course  I have seen some really great things, but it was always down to the individual inspector and not the organisation... Hey Ho they do what they do and will continue to do so and for a lot of people and animals it works, just sadly not for me


----------



## fools_ gold (2 February 2012)

I must look like a total loon sat at my desk at work crying after seeing those photos... Poor little lad!

Warms my heart to know that there are people who will do what you have done to help animals who have ended up like this!

Good luck and I can't wait to see photos of him looking well x


----------



## MrsElle (2 February 2012)

Bless you and bless Teddy, op.

I took on an underweight mare a couple of months ago, but she was positively porky compared to Teddy.

All Skinny Minnie had was ad lib hay and grass so as not to upset her stomach.  The idea was to introduce hard feed gradually, but in just a week she had put weight on, and a month later she had put so much on we all thought she was pregnant!  

Our girl is the most gentle soul, we are blessed to have her, and I am sure your lad will reward you in just the same way  x


----------



## Suechoccy (2 February 2012)

Poor horse. He's not thin. He's emaciated. 

I wish you all the very best of luck with rehabilitating him to full health. Sounds like you're doing everything right, slow and sure, vet involvement, etc.


----------



## Tinsel Trouble (2 February 2012)

I've missed the link to the profile page... can someone set me straight?!

... forget that! Blonde moment! Just worked it out!!!


----------



## FairyLights (2 February 2012)

How is Teddy doing please?


----------



## catembi (2 February 2012)

Yes, I'm curious too.  Hope he's doing well.

T x


----------

